# Suche Einstiegsprojekte für Selbstständigkeit



## Thorsten.Brach (25 Oktober 2006)

Hallo ,


ich arbeite zur Zeit im Sondermaschinenbau bei einem großen Automobilzulieferer...

Allerdings spiele ich schon länger mit dem Gedanken mich in dem Bereich selbstständig zu machen...


Deshalb suche ich Einstiegsprojekte... 


Vielleicht kuckt Ihr Euch einfach mal meine Web-Seite an :


http://www.HighTech-automation.de


Ich bitte allerdings die Impressum-Hinweise zu beachten...   

Danke !



mfg

Thorsten


----------



## volker (25 Oktober 2006)

nette site

da dies ja alles nur hypotheisch ist, hast du ganz schön auf die sahne gehauen. 
und wer ist _wir_, wenn du selbst noch nicht einmal soweit bist ?

aber viel glück.


----------



## Thorsten.Brach (25 Oktober 2006)

Danke Volker.

Klar das "Wir" hört sich natürlich blöd an, wenn ich noch alleine bin...

wobei ich da noch Man-Power in der Hinterhand hätte - wenn mich die Anfrage überrennen würden -  hypotheisch gesprochen....  

Mit "auf die Sahne gehauen"  meinst Du sicher das Aufgabenspektrum?!

Wenn man aber sieht, dass sich mittlerweile die Grenzen vermischen und eigentlich irgendwie eins ins andere Übergeht,

dann relativiert sich die ganze Sache wieder...


----------



## chaki (26 Oktober 2006)

Hallo.
Zumindest von der Internetseite kann man sagen: WOW.

Du meinst es wohl wirklich ernst was? 

Sowas schwebt mir auch schon immer als Gespenst im Kopf herum. Also Respekt.
Leider habe ich es falsch herum angegangen.Ich habe 7 Jahre im Schaltschrankbau (Anlagenbau und Automation) gearbeitet, drei Jahre in der Projektentwicklung (von Schaltplanerstellung bis....) und jetzt studiere ich E-Technik.
Also wenn du mal nen guten Nebenjob hast, für einen erfahrenen "alten Hasen"....

Jedenfalls viel Glück mit deiner Selbstständigkeit (= selbst+ständig)!!!!
Nur Mut.

Grüße


----------



## zotos (26 Oktober 2006)

Hallo,
schöne seite. Macht wirklich einen guten eindruck. 
Viel Erfolg werter Kollege.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (26 Oktober 2006)

Deine HP macht ja einen sehr professionellen Eindruck !

Aber wie stellst du dir das vor:

Erst Werbung machen, dann auch ausreichende Anfragen warten und DANN erst selbständig werden ?

Das wird ein Schuß in den Ofen !

Die meisten Anfragen benötigen schnellstmöglich einen Einsatz,
welcher Kunde will schon warten, ob du dann auch wirklich selbständig wirst.

Letztendlich bleibt da nur der Sprung ins kalte Wasser!

Oder du hast wirklich soviel Glück, einen potentiellen Kunden zu finden, der von deiner HP so beeindruckt ist, dass er dir vorab schonmal so gute Aufträge erteilt und du dann erst dein Gewerbe anmeldest...

hmmm...

P.S, du kannst ja ein Gewerbe anmelden, obwohl du noch Angestellt bist, solltest du nur deinem Arbeitgeber mitteilen.


----------



## Graph&SCL_Freak (26 Oktober 2006)

Irgendiwe lehnst du dich da aber schon recht weit aus dem Fenster. Allein den Bereich 'Dienstleistungen' würde ich auf das beschränken, was du wirklich gut beherrscht. Wenn ich da an Bereiche wie Roboter, Laser, Datenbanken, Schulungen, Schraubtechnik denke, benötigt es wohl einige Mannjahre um da wirklich kompetent auftreten zu können. Wenn der Kunde merkt, dass du keine Ahnung hast, kann sowas schnell nach hinten losgehen. Bin übrigens selbst seit 13 Jahren selbstständig und weiss wovon ich rede.


----------



## Thorsten.Brach (26 Oktober 2006)

Hallo .

Erstmal Danke für die vielen positiven Statements ! 

Hätte ich nicht erwartet...

Mit den Punkten die Ihr anspricht, habt Ihr natürlich alle recht...

Suche da auch noch Lösungen für den ein oder anderen Punkt...

Z.B.: 

Kann ich das Gewerbe nicht als Nebengewerbe anmelden - da spielt mein Arbeitgeber nicht mit.. 

Bleibt echt nur der Sprung ins kalte Nass.


Aufgabenspektrum - werde da sicherlich schwerpunkte setzen müssen - allerdings weis ich zur Zeit noch nicht wo die liegen werden...

Denke da wird es drauf an kommen, was der Markt verlangt...

Nochmal Danke für eure Statements...


----------



## Thorsten.Brach (1 November 2006)

Auf Grund einer internen Server Umstellung meines Domain-Providers ist die Seite momentan leider nicht erreichbar... :twisted: 


Ich hoffe das ist schnell erledigt :???:



mfg

Thorsten


----------



## maxi (2 November 2006)

Aber wie willst du das machen?

So Projekte brauchen teils 4 Monate für 3 Mann.
Habe selbst schon viel für Autozulieferbereich früher gearbeitet.
So manche Aerbagfaltmaschine, Lackieranlage, Verpackungsanlage, etc. ist von mir elektrisch Porjektiert und programmiert.

Da stecken dennoch Arbeitswochen drinnen und ich habe mich da um nichts kaufmännisches oer Auftragsbesorgung nebenher kümmern müssen.

Damit ich nebenher mal zum Job bissel was machen kann habe ich extra alte Drehbank, Fräse, Schweissgerät etc. Zuhause. 

Grüsse


----------



## Rainer Hönle (2 November 2006)

maxi schrieb:


> ... Scheissgerät ...


 Ist dies die richtige Rubrik dafür? Da fällt mir nur wieder das Forum mit der Rohrdurchmesserfrage beim WC ein


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (2 November 2006)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Ist dies die richtige Rubrik dafür? Da fällt mir nur wieder das Forum mit der Rohrdurchmesserfrage beim WC ein


:s18: :s18: :s18: :s18:


----------



## maxi (2 November 2006)

Boah hatte ich da viele Fehler drinnen.
Sollte doch nichts mehr was andere zu Geicht bekommen in 3 Sekunden tippseln.


----------



## Ralle79 (30 November 2006)

Handelt es sich um SPS oder Mikroprozessortechnik?


----------



## Thorsten.Brach (30 November 2006)

Es würde sich um SPS handeln...

Vorzüglich Bosch Rexroth , Siemens oder alles was auf Codesys basiert...

Habe meine Internetseite leider gerade offline, da ich die noch rechtlich 

überprüfen lasse wegen Copyrights und sonstigen Punkten mit denen ich 

angreifbar wäre...


mfg

Thorsten


----------



## zotos (30 November 2006)

Hallo Thorsten,
ich wünsch Dir auf jeden Fall viel Erfolg.


----------

